# Help- Browning Micro Adrenaline owners...



## StickM (Jul 31, 2004)

*A=28", B=27", etc*

My son got an 18-28" Adrenaline for Christmas and that cam allows adjustments in 1" increments with J hole being shortest (18") and A being the longest (28"). Yours set at C should be 26" per the manual. Ours tuned and shoots really well even with too stiff arrows.
Thanks for all that you and others in uniform are doing to keep us safe. Best wishes for a Safe and Blessed New Year!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info, this one is an older model but the sticker states 22-27 in draw.

On this one, there are 2 positions that the 3 hole module can go and thus gives it 6 different draw lengths. There is a S and a L on the cams, I am assuming the S for short and the L for Long, plus the module has 3 seperate holes A,B, and C and if the higher the letter is the shortest like yours.......
Mine is in the L and C holes so I am assuming it is set at 25 inches.


----------

